# Having a bad day....?



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope its better now


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2012)

That is soooooo funny!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 17, 2012)

I can post these all day!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 17, 2012)

last one for today...  oh and this one...


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 18, 2012)

I love them all. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 18, 2012)

don't know what kind of day it would have been, but it just got better. thanks for the entertainment (i can so relate to some of those)


----------



## fair weather chicken (Sep 19, 2012)

having a wife and daughter who love horses this was just wonderful, thanks.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 28, 2012)

I just about lost it with the Halloween Horror Movie for horses!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 28, 2012)

I just read these and started laughing out loud 










And I've ran out of horse memes so...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 29, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> I can post these all day!








 These sooo go together, lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 29, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

>


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, I CAN relate.  Looks like Yellowstone.


----------

